# Thinking of a new cut for Maggie - Help!



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! Missed being here!

Maggie and I have not been on the forum in a while as summer is busy with our adult children and grandkids visiting, family visiting, graduations, weddings, births, vacations & traveling with husband on business trips! :OMG!:

Lately I have been thinking of cutting Maggie's hair/coat shorter. Being so busy, it's hard to keep her mat free & doing top knots daily, however I have been doing it! I love her coat & would love to keep it long, but it's work! My groomer told me to please never cut it, as she loves it! I haven't told her yet of my thoughts of cutting it.

My previous Maltese I just did the puppy cut, but I would like to do something that is between the puppy cut and full length. Does anyone know how to accomplish this or what to ask for? Maybe there is a name for that look. Any ideas greatly appreciated, as always! BTW...do most of you shave the belly area?

Thanks!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Trisha, my friend Terre just cut Denne from long coat. He looks so cute. I will tell her about this post and see if she will post a pic of him for you.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh thank you Carol for your response! That would be great! 

I am torn whether to cut her or not and can you believe my husband doesn't want me to! I didn't think he would care one way or the other! lol


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Town & Country haircut. That was my choice for Ben, I love the long legs and short body, it keeps the beautiful movement when they are prancing around.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

> I am torn whether to cut her or not and can you believe my husband doesn't want me to! I didn't think he would care one way or the other! lol


 Hi Trisha,

This is Terre, Denne's Mom. My husband didn't want me to cut Denne either but he is not the one getting up every morning and brushing for 20 minutes and brushing every night. Ha! When I got Denne, he was a year old and his breeder had just cut him down. It took a year to grow out his coat and it was beautiful! We have a long trip planned later this year and there is no way the house/pet sitter can keep up with the grooming. So, I cut him down. His ears, legs, body, tail and top knot were kept long. I looked at photos at Hedy's website, Maltese Obsession too. I am attaching a "before" photo and a 3 "after" photos. Hope this helps!

Let us know what you decide to do. P.S. Sorry that one photo is sideways. I don't know how to make it right!

Terre & Denne


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with Beatriz. I keep MiMi's top knot and legs and ears long, but trim her neck and body with a number 7 blade. I also trim her beard fairly short. I'm going to link you to a video where you can see it.

This cut really saves a lot of brushing time. However, as one who loves a full coat, I have to say: do not cut it while you are still torn. Keep it until you are totally exasperated, or you will cry a lot. Once you have no doubts or misgivings then do it. I think this is kind of a cross between a Town & Country and a Korean cut.

http://vid1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/SylieS/059_zpscj0zdi0a.mp4


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rrwtrw said:


> Hi Trisha,
> 
> This is Terre, Denne's Mom. My husband didn't want me to cut Denne either but he is not the one getting up every morning and brushing for 20 minutes and brushing every night. Ha! When I got Denne, he was a year old and his breeder had just cut him down. It took a year to grow out his coat and it was beautiful! We have a long trip planned later this year and there is no way the house/pet sitter can keep up with the grooming. So, I cut him down. His ears, legs, body, tail and top knot were kept long. I looked at photos at Hedy's website, Maltese Obsession too. I am attaching a "before" photo and a 3 "after" photos. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...



Denne looks beautiful. You did an amazing job.:wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Terre, nice to meet you! Ohhhh I love it! Thank you so much for sharing those photos of Denne! He looks adorable with his new cut! 
That's exactly what I had in mind, but didn't know how to tell the groomer! And I think my husband would love it too! I had to laugh when you said your husband wasn't the one doing the grooming! 

The photos helped tremendously! Thanks again for sharing!! Ohhh...did your groomer shave the belly?







rrwtrw said:


> Hi Trisha,
> 
> This is Terre, Denne's Mom. My husband didn't want me to cut Denne either but he is not the one getting up every morning and brushing for 20 minutes and brushing every night. Ha! When I got Denne, he was a year old and his breeder had just cut him down. It took a year to grow out his coat and it was beautiful! We have a long trip planned later this year and there is no way the house/pet sitter can keep up with the grooming. So, I cut him down. His ears, legs, body, tail and top knot were kept long. I looked at photos at Hedy's website, Maltese Obsession too. I am attaching a "before" photo and a 3 "after" photos. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Sylvia, 

Thank you for sharing that video! Mimi is so cute and I love her cut too! I definitely like the long legs and long ears. Yes, I can see this type of cut would cut down on the grooming time. Yes I love the full coat but after seeing how cute their faces with the long ears are, I like that as well!

Thank you so much for taking the time to share! Mimi is a doll baby, for sure!



Sylie said:


> I'm with Beatriz. I keep MiMi's top knot and legs and ears long, but trim her neck and body with a number 7 blade. I also trim her beard fairly short. I'm going to link you to a video where you can see it.
> 
> This cut really saves a lot of brushing time. However, as one who loves a full coat, I have to say: do not cut it while you are still torn. Keep it until you are totally exasperated, or you will cry a lot. Once you have no doubts or misgivings then do it. I think this is kind of a cross between a Town & Country and a Korean cut.
> 
> http://vid1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/SylieS/059_zpscj0zdi0a.mp4


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I do shave their bellies and I cut a little bit of the underarm hair with scissors so they don't get mats from the harness. 

Ben with his bob face cut 



















Now I'm cutting their chest short too. Looks so cute!










Elena with her long ears


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Beatriz! I agree, I love seeing the long hair on the legs & the longer ears! Thanks again for your post! I don't know my groomer knows of the Town & Country haircut, maybe she does. But now, I can explain it to her and show her pics! I'll wait until husband returns from trip to show him pics and get his input! 



Dominic said:


> I'm a fan of the Town & Country haircut. That was my choice for Ben, I love the long legs and short body, it keeps the beautiful movement when they are prancing around.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie and Matilda both have the town and country cut. I love it.
Like you Trisha I wasn't sure I wanted to cut Maddie's coat, it's so hot here, I'm so glad I did, she still has the topknot she looks so cute in it. I made a thread a few weeks ago with pictures in it. You can check it if you like, I think the thread says now I'm having a hard time telling them apart. Maddie's hair is longer now, I just love her in this cut
If you do get Maggie cut I want to see pictures


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I also like the Town and Country cut. I groom mine myself and this works well for both Riley and Sissy. And with the body cut short there is no problem with mats when wearing clothes.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

rrwtrw said:


> Hi Trisha,
> 
> This is Terre, Denne's Mom. My husband didn't want me to cut Denne either but he is not the one getting up every morning and brushing for 20 minutes and brushing every night. Ha! When I got Denne, he was a year old and his breeder had just cut him down. It took a year to grow out his coat and it was beautiful! We have a long trip planned later this year and there is no way the house/pet sitter can keep up with the grooming. So, I cut him down. His ears, legs, body, tail and top knot were kept long. I looked at photos at Hedy's website, Maltese Obsession too. I am attaching a "before" photo and a 3 "after" photos. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that I LOVE Denne...he is SO GORGEOUS! :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

There is nothing I love more than looking at all of our beautiful pups sporting all their different hair styles. We are in long coat, and he is one of the easier coats to keep long. I have been using a show lead for when we need to be on leash, and he is perfect on it for what we do and I get zero matting with the lead. I got this idea to use a show lead when we went on vacation to Florida with our friends that are a show handlers- and we walked the dogs on the beach with the show leads. Bimmer did so well on one, that I purchased one and it works really well for the type of walking we do. I will get into some matting and coat complications if we keep him in clothes for more than a few hours so I am careful with that. I have taken an interest in grooming a long coat and being his coat is not so difficult I am enjoying all the fussing I have been doing. FOR NOW anyway...  In my heart, I know if I ever could get another pup, it would have to be a retired show girl. :wub::wub::wub: In my dreams...:wub::wub: but maybe dreams can come true!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Trisha said:


> Hi everyone! Missed being here!
> 
> Maggie and I have not been on the forum in a while as summer is busy with our adult children and grandkids visiting, family visiting, graduations, weddings, births, vacations & traveling with husband on business trips! :OMG!:
> 
> ...


My Maltese's hair was floor length like a show dog, I wanted to cut it due to constantly having to battle mats & also so I could walk him wearing a harness without getting those mats. I followed directions using a video of one of the members here, she has a few videos on youtube I just followed what she did in the video for a 'Korean cut' which is a blend of long & short hair. You might like the style, here is a link to the video which helped me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK8VSWCwLbQ

You will need to buy the clippers & scissor etc. she recommends if you want to do it yourslelf. Cherry brook carries all of that at the best prices here is a link to the clippers:
Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion Clippers - Cherrybrook

Here is a link to the clipper guide combs
Wahl Stainless Steel Guide Comb Set for 5-in-1 Blades - Cherrybrook

And Shears {scissors}: 
you would want the 6" blenders, 7" straight shears, & 7" curved shears
Chris Christensen Merlynn Shears - Cherrybrook

she also has other videos with other info.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for posting your pics of all of your beautiful fluffs and providing information! I appreciate all the input!

Sandy, thank you as well for posting the helpful links. I'm familiar with Hedy (Matlese Obsession) and think I've seen all of her videos. I really don't think I would attempt to do Maggie's hair myself. But I will share the photos with my groomer! Thanks!


----------

